# can't connect to Oracle from Power Query



## Yahya (Jun 15, 2015)

Dear friends 

in Power Query when i try to connect to oracle database i get this msg 


> DataSource.Error: System.Data.OracleClient requires Oracle client software version 8.1.7 or greater.



and i found some idea on google like change security level of oracle folder, and i follow all this 
but the problem still as it 

any suggestion for this case


----------



## scottsen (Jun 15, 2015)

I dont know much about oracle, but to ask the obvious question...   Do you have Oracle client software 8.1.7+ installed?


----------



## Yahya (Jun 15, 2015)

scotten 
as i know the  
Oracle client software 8.1.7+
it is not tools
it is Oracle software, and i think it is in oracle 10G


----------



## miguel.escobar (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey yahya

Are you able to connect to the oracle database using just Excel or perhaps Power Pivot? If you can't then you might need to check with your DBA to use the correct Oracle InstaClient or other type of connector as it seems that the driver is not installed on your computer.


----------



## Yahya (Jun 16, 2015)

miguel.escobar said:


> Hey yahya
> 
> Are you able to connect to the oracle database using just Excel or perhaps Power Pivot? If you can't then you might need to check with your DBA to use the correct Oracle InstaClient or other type of connector as it seems that the driver is not installed on your computer.



thanks miguel 
also i can't connect from PowerPivot 
but when i try to connect from Data Tab --> from other source --> microsft data access OLE DB Provide for oracle 

it connect 
but with BI tools i can't


----------



## miguel.escobar (Jun 16, 2015)

Using the Microsoft data access OLE DB Provider for Oracle is not a recommended scenario imho (from past experience). Power Query and Power Pivot both need to use the oracle client

Taking MSFT's requirements for doing a connection with Oracle using Power Query from here:
https://support.office.com/en-nz/ar...-4eb7-83b3-a66bfb678395?ui=en-US&rs=en-NZ&ad=_NZ

"Before you can connect to an Oracle database using Power Query, you need the Oracle client software v8.1.7 or greater on your computer. To install the Oracle client software, go to Instant Client Downloads and download (at minimum) Basic Instant Client for Microsoft Windows."

_I'd recommend you share this with your DBA so he can make the necessary adjustments and help you out with using the correct Oracle Instant Client as you might need to declare some system variables like tnsnames and such.


----------



## Yahya (Jun 16, 2015)

miguel.escobar said:


> Using the Microsoft data access OLE DB Provider for Oracle is not a recommended scenario imho (from past experience). Power Query and Power Pivot both need to use the oracle client
> 
> Taking MSFT's requirements for doing a connection with Oracle using Power Query from here:
> https://support.office.com/en-nz/ar...-4eb7-83b3-a66bfb678395?ui=en-US&rs=en-NZ&ad=_NZ
> ...


Miguel thank you my friend for your efforts to solve this issue.
i read all this link before and i downloaded client tools, but it is not solved the problem
i think the Problem From Oracle not from Excel, may be security level in Company, or May May Be Oracle Version 10G
======
i try to Connect From Power Query in Excel 2010 
and Power Query in Excel 2013
i get the same msg


----------



## miguel.escobar (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey Yahya,

99% of the time it relies on some security or connectivity at your source level (the database or the server). These type of questions can only have answers from your DataBase Administrator or DBA.

i've connectod to all the versions from Oracle 10 to 12 with the Instant client with no issues but, as I said before, the instant client installation sometimes requires more than just an installation and requires some variable information in your system.

Microsoft competitors often give a much more clear explaniation of what's needed to actually connect to an Oracle Database. The next article should help you:
Setting an Oracle Connection to Use TNSNames.ora | Tableau Software


----------

